# Satin



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

I was wondering - can you introduce satin to any variety? Or is ther some other genetic dependancy?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Satin can be in any variety I believe (I may be corrected!) although it is recessive so you need a satin gene from each parent to make satin babies. Which variety are you considering?


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

No specific thoughts, just struck me while I was mooching around some pics that the satins seem to more common the the lighter rather than darker colours... didn't know if there was a connection somewhere.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I think it generalyl looks better in the lighter varieties, although a black satin would be nice.


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

That's what i googled for, didn't come up with a single pic of a black satin. Reckon blue satin would be stunning too.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

i just looked up black satin on a great site for normal people trying to get a grips of mouse genetics its called FinnMouse and the gene stuff is in the breeding section. Anyway a black satin looks the same as a normal black mouse because black mice tend to be shiny already according to finnmouse! Blue is a diltution of black so might have the same effect, thats a shame. The drakest variety finnmouse talked about being satin was the reds.

In theory you can have a satin mouse in any colour but it mgiht not be possible to see much effect!


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

Ah, I'll have to take a look at FinnMouse... need to get my head around genetics more.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a litter atm and I have 1 BT LH & 1 Satin BT LH, the differance is very noticable, the Satin BT LH is so jet black and very shiny where as the BT LH looks jet black on its own its not till you see it against the satin one that you can see that the BT LH is much more dull in colour and not so jet black but has a greyish tinge to it 

I have tried to get some pics of the 2 mice to show the differance 

With Flash, satin on the left.









Without flash, satin on the left.


----------



## Oca2 (Jan 1, 2009)

Satins can be of any color.

ian is correct: on a good black there's very little difference between satin and non-satin (the more pigment you have, the less noticeable it is). In fact, you often have to check for any tan-hairs to be able to tell! The effect is not same on blue, though blue satins tend to be a bit darker in color than non-satins, which is an effect of the satin on any color. This is why some varieties benefit from satin while others look better without it.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree, black satins don't look significantly different enough to normal blacks when you're talking about show mice. You have to check the belly to be able to tell conclusively. Blue satins are nice but again I agree, they can get too dark as with a lot of satins. This is why ivory has this allowed for in the name/standard and isn't referred to as PE white satin. Satins show off better in light self colours, though any with contrasting colours show it quite obviously too. I have a sable satin buck at the moment and it's quite attractive - the top looks like a good glossy coat but as it shades down to the tan coloured belly you can see the satin much better at first glance.


----------

